# Do I look cute like this?



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Here are some cheeky pictures I took of Roki posing earlier - he loves the camera 

Hope you enjoy xxx


----------



## mckitty (Jan 11, 2009)

aww hes way cute, lovely colour too


----------



## pettpaintings (Dec 18, 2008)

There should be laws against being this cute love him


----------



## azz0r (Jun 7, 2008)

Gorgeous! Lovely eyes and colouring.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

So striking...adorable.


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

He is just a born poser!!!  I guess he just knows how cute he really is x


----------



## Apollo (Feb 16, 2009)

I really like your cat.

Such beautiful colouring and I like his little feet.


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

I am so proud of that boy, he's doing so well!!

Thank you for pointing me to the thread hunny xx

Definitely knows how to be an adorable little tinker doesn't he :lol: He didn't get that off mum, must have been Storm LOL xx


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

Beautiful cat, lovely markings, love the last photo. 
Looking forward to more photos.

Matt


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

He is incredibly cute - has been since we first saw him . I love the little pink pads on his back feet - kissable lol:001_wub:


----------



## dipdog (Jan 24, 2009)

love your cat great colours to x


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

aww i love him!!! he is so gorgeous, love his colour and markings xxx


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

oh wow! what a stunner!!


----------



## CanIgoHome (Oct 25, 2008)

Apollo said:


> I really like your cat.
> 
> Such beautiful colouring and I like his little feet.


No. I want your cat he's so gorgeous:001_tt1::001_wub:


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

love his colour and he is a stunner!


----------



## rachael (Jul 30, 2008)

What type of cat is this? So pretty


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

What a gorgeous hansom cat! I love him!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Soooo Gorgeous!!:w00t: what a little poser!lolx


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

rachael said:


> What type of cat is this? So pretty


He's a maine coon hun, one of my own bred babies and now owned by the lovely Hazel and her family who pamper him and spoil him it seems  lol xx


----------

